# Helping mom and kitten!



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

At the shelter where I volunteer, 2 cats came in last week, a mom and her only surviving kitten. She and her boy are black with white markings.

Both tested strong positive for FIV. 

FIV cats, as we all know, are hard to home. My hat's off to all the people out there who take in FIV or FLV kittos, give these guys a loving home, and a chance to be cats.

No one responded to the pleas on our website and Facebook page, but fortunately there's a rescue in Chicago that's agreed to care for them. 

I hope they stay well, find some loving humans. They don't seem sick at all, for the moment!


----------



## Adalaide (May 3, 2016)

If I didn't already have a kitten I'd take the little guy! With proper care they can be perfectly happy pets with long lives. Hopefully they can find them a home, even if they get separate homes. I wouldn't have been the least bit deterred by a positive diagnosis with my first. Maybe someone who already has a positive cat will want one or both of them.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

*I've got a new friend*

...at the shelter where I volunteer!

Esther's little and gray, and loves to be picked up and held! I was working in the clinic, and I held her for a while. Then I said 'Sorry, Esther, I've got work to do' and put her down. Nonsense! She ran up my leg and onto my shoulder! It's not easy to clean carriers with a kitten on your shoulder. I managed, somehow. :lol:


----------

